# Brooklyn



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

150 gallon tank. Had him over 4 years now. Enjoy.


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

Beast dude. Pure beast. Very nice.


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Demon Darko said:


> Beast dude. Pure beast. Very nice.


Thank you.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

What size did you buy him at. Whats his feeding schedule look like ?


----------



## RHOMBEUS (Mar 18, 2003)

Another pic of him.








Ba20 said:


> What size did you buy him at. Whats his feeding schedule look like ?


He was listed as 14" back then. He is definately larger now. Much more mass to him. I feed him smelt, tilapia, catfish and shrimp. He eats either once a week or once every two weeks. I keep all my p's on this type of feeding schedule. They do eat well whenever fed. As you can see he doesn't look like he misses many meals.

Glad you like him.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

any head on or top looking down pics ?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

wow







thats a beat of a rhom. very nice looking


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Damn truly a flawless specimen! You really have a beautiful collection of P's Bro, keep posting more pics please.


----------



## als (Aug 23, 2003)

Very nice.. he looks real thick..


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Beauty I love jet black rhoms


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

very nice!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

WOW! Very nice Rhom!!!


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Very nice big boy, anymore pics? Full tank shot would be nice, cheers


----------

